# The Ultimate ESV Bible... (ATTN: Crossway Publishers!)



## A S (May 15, 2009)

I wish there was a Calfskin Large Print ESV Study & Journal Bible (combine the two as one product) and possibly with an additional Updated Scottish Psalter* in the back.

I don't care how much bigger it is... It's big already anyways.

Could something like this one day become a reality or am I dreaming? 




(*Minimal update: remove thee's and thou's...)


----------



## A S (May 16, 2009)

Haha,

I was just thinking it would also be cool if there was parallel hebrew & greek text beside the esv's translation. And with more notes from the translators on various issues & why they chose what they did in translation. That would be ultimate!


----------



## Repre5entYHWH (May 17, 2009)

maybe they could attach straps to it so you can use it as a back pack, and maybe even have a knife/nail file/spork that folds out of the calf skin.


----------



## A S (May 17, 2009)

OH MAN. *Drools* I'll take two of those


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (May 17, 2009)

Just do as I do. Buy hardback versions of other bibles and carefully cut out sections (all the way through the binding tapes) you need from them using a dissecting scapel. Make sure the hardbacks are the same size as your main bible. Then tape these sections inside your main bible or at least have them handy. Your first cuts will be from the Open Bible's Cyclopedic Index, and perhaps a MacArthur Study Bible's Topical Index. Later get the confessions from Pratt's Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible.

AMR


----------



## Rangerus (May 17, 2009)

I ordered a leather bound lap top.


----------



## A S (May 17, 2009)

Rangerus said:


> I ordered a leather bound lap top.



seriously? 



> Just do as I do. Buy hardback versions of other bibles and carefully cut out sections (all the way through the binding tapes) you need from them using a dissecting scapel. Make sure the hardbacks are the same size as your main bible. Then tape these sections inside your main bible or at least have them handy. Your first cuts will be from the Open Bible's Cyclopedic Index, and perhaps a MacArthur Study Bible's Topical Index. Later get the confessions from Pratt's Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible.
> 
> AMR


Sounds like something Jonathan Edwards would do


----------



## PresbyDane (May 17, 2009)

Amr still has a good idea there though, but it sounds like you need handy-man skills


----------



## Grace Alone (May 17, 2009)

Whew, think of the size of the current ESV Study Bible and then imagine the size with large print. Then add extra margins for journaling. You'd have to have it with a handle and wheels (like luggage) just to transport it! I don't think there would be many sales of this Bible, so it probably won't happen!


----------



## Berean (May 17, 2009)

Grace Alone said:


> Whew, think of the size of the current ESV Study Bible and then imagine the size with large print. Then add extra margins for journaling. You'd have to have it with a handle and wheels (like luggage) just to transport it! I don't think there would be many sales of this Bible, so it probably won't happen!



That's quite a mental picture, Janis. Imagine pulling it up the stairs into church on its wheels.


----------



## A S (May 19, 2009)

Berean said:


> Grace Alone said:
> 
> 
> > Whew, think of the size of the current ESV Study Bible and then imagine the size with large print. Then add extra margins for journaling. You'd have to have it with a handle and wheels (like luggage) just to transport it! I don't think there would be many sales of this Bible, so it probably won't happen!
> ...



Funny, yes. But come on, in reality of course it would not have to be _that_ big... I think it would be doing a great service to a study Bible to give the reader room to interact WITH the study notes.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (May 19, 2009)

Berean said:


> Grace Alone said:
> 
> 
> > Whew, think of the size of the current ESV Study Bible and then imagine the size with large print. Then add extra margins for journaling. You'd have to have it with a handle and wheels (like luggage) just to transport it! I don't think there would be many sales of this Bible, so it probably won't happen!
> ...


I guess you guys think Luther's Bible was one of those pocket versions or something. I'm just sayin'. 

Bring on dem wheels!


----------



## A.Hudson (May 24, 2009)

Yeah man, I have the ESV study bible now. But if they did this..on account of you carrying it around, you'll have arms like Schwarzenegger in a week.  Sometimes I wish I had some Johnny Mac notes with the ESV Translation and study bibles illustrations lol IDK, I'm weird..


----------



## jogri17 (May 25, 2009)

Mine would be note takers ESV Study Bible with the reformed confessions (Westminster standards including directory for publik worship, the 3 forms of unity, and various other of the most popular reformed confessions, and the ecumenical creeds) and the genevan psalter in english. And produce one exactly like that in french using the Colombe translation of the Bible and the ESV notes translated into French.


----------



## Idelette (May 25, 2009)

Adam Schaefers said:


> Berean said:
> 
> 
> > Grace Alone said:
> ...



This is off topic, but you know I have an antique Bible that is from the 17th century (I believe) and it is huge! I think it must have been on display somewhere....but it literally must be about 40 pounds!


----------

